# Please help me pick photos from proofs...



## disneyhorse (Apr 27, 2007)

Link to my stallion's proofs

I have been DYING to see what all the fuss was about this "LIZ" photographer... I see her beautiful pictures all the time in the Journal and the AMHA mags... when I found out she was doing a photoshoot locally I had to bring a horse to see what goes on since I've never even been to a professional shoot before.

So, I clipped up my little stallion (in avatar) and brought him down, paid a lot of money that's for sure! So here are the proofs. I already ordered two of them but there are half a dozen others that I'm just not sure about. Sometimes you get a little barn blind, you know? All I see is my pony. A lot of the closeup pictures he seems to be squinting and his eyes are all wrinkly, I don't really care much for that.

By the way, this is a 34" ASPC/AMHR stallion, his name is "Graham's The Big Picture." I bought him from Imagine Farms in MI two winters ago, I sort of bought him to resell but I got really attached to him. He is very mellow and such a sweet little guy. I haven't bred him yet, he's five though. Never had a sweat on him in his life, I like stallions to look a little masculine. Not really looking for ooohs and aaaahhs, just wondering which pictures look the best. I would like to put them on my website.

Thanks!

Andrea


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 27, 2007)

For the headshots I marked down: 2, 9, 11, 15, 23, and 26. I liked the look of 18, but I don't feel like his eye is catching the camera. No "spark" y'know? And I agree about the wrinkled eye--it's sweet if you want a softer picture of a pet, but for your five year old stallion I think you really want to see some machismo.

And then it got into the action shots, and I was second-guessing my headshot choices, because 29 really had the "wow" factor. Also 35 and 37. And 40's a totally different angle than I'm used to seeing in Liz's action shots, but I liked it too.

Guess I didn't help much in narrowing them down. He's a really nice looking boy, and clearly turns it on when he starts moving. Let us know which ones you pick!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 27, 2007)

I like:

2 15 20 22 23 27 35 37 38 39 and 42

I think I got the numbers right




:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Apr 28, 2007)

2,31 are my favorite!

07PH-DOGS-03.jpg This one amazed me, what that woman can make a horse look like!


----------



## Devon (Apr 28, 2007)

I LOVE

11 his neck looks SO refined and just NICE NICE

AND 18,19,20,22

LOVE those!

wow I really wish I could afford ot have a Liz shoot.

not on a youth budget though..

darn


----------



## Mona (Apr 28, 2007)

I liked 2, 12, 16, 26, 35, 37, 40 and 41. Handsome boy!


----------



## lvponies (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry....I know you didn't want ooohs and ahhhs, but he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh, he is very easy on the eyes, Andrea!!!

My favorite photos:

1

2

6

9

14

23

31

37

39


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 28, 2007)

I know you said no ooohs and ahhhhs, Andrea, but I have to tell you, he's got one of the sweetest eyes I have ever, ever seen! He's absolutely GORGEOUS, and my favorite picture of all is the second one. The expression is just amazing! I lost count of all of the others, there are SO MANY nice ones.

Jodi


----------



## stormo41 (Apr 28, 2007)

I LOVE the expersion in #02.

#23 is a great conformation shot dispite the forlock falling over his eye.

#37 takes the cake for me for the action shots. She captured great movment, expersion and the background does not take away from the horse.

#27 is the kind of photo I would love to have hanging in my house of my horse. The depth of feild and balence are perfect from a technial stand point, and the pose is breath taking. Maybe not something to use in add's but wonderfull to display in your home and remember him by when he gone.


----------



## Black Pearl (Apr 28, 2007)

great photos! Its always hard, when there are so many great shots, but I will give my two cents for what its worth I love shots 2, 11 & 18!


----------



## love_casper (Apr 28, 2007)

5 9 18 23 are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## River1018 (Apr 29, 2007)

Altho I try and I try and pick photos to show off the entire body, I just love

18-20 the head shots are so nice :aktion033:

Liz does such a nice job!



:


----------



## wiccanz (Apr 29, 2007)

You are all so lucky to have that woman!! :bgrin You know a good photographer when the images they take can bring tears to your eyes



:

For the record, my favs are 2, 11, 15, 19, 22 & 37 is just beautiful. He deserves all the oooohs and aaaarhs he gets! :aktion033:



:


----------



## Mini Whinny (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know bout the photos

But gosh he is beautiful!!!!!! Love his shape!!!


----------



## Chamomile (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW :new_shocked: Ooooh Ahhhh! :bgrin

He looks really good Andrea! He is really beautiful! The pictures that I like are:

2, 18,20,22,27,29 (this one looks like the little horse figurine in the Black Stallion movie) and 37.

Whew! What a mouthful! Also I just wanted to add that I love that bay stallion pictured right before your guy... He is gorgeous! It look like Geishan of Sweet Opal???


----------



## minimomNC (Apr 30, 2007)

Well did all of this help you pick out anything LOL. I think someone liked every picture. I agree, its very hard to pick out pictures so try this. Go through each one and make a note of what you don't like about it. then pick the numbers you had the least amount of problems with. Good luck, he is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Erica (Apr 30, 2007)

You gotta get 37 Andrea, it's great!


----------



## sedeh (Apr 30, 2007)

Handsome horse!!

2, 26, 27, and 37 are my favs. Which ones did you pick already.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 30, 2007)

I picked 9 and 37. Would like a couple more, just can't decide!


----------



## Chamomile (Apr 30, 2007)

: :risa8:


----------



## Chpmnk1 (May 7, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

very, very pretty! WoW!!

So far I liked 1, 15, 18 & ..... I have to go look at the rest because I stopped, but with the other comments I want to see some of the action ones. LOL

31 & 37 for sure too. I would find it hard to choose too, he is just beautiful in them all!!!


----------



## Bluerocket (May 9, 2007)

I love the photos - sorry can't see clearly enough to help PICK one or two -- but just gotta ask

HOW TALL IS THAT FENCE??? makes him look 4 inches tall.

WOWOWOWOW

JJay


----------

